# Pup and Pheasant



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a question about pups and bird wings. I have a 10 week old GSP and she loves pheasant wings. I throw them when they are attached to a bumper and she retrieves them very well. I am just wondering would this effect her pointing pheasants in the field letting her think she can catch the bird due to the fact she can catch the bumper with a wing on?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wont hurt but read the books and start from the recommended starting line

As long as you dont over do this playing with bumpers its not going to hurt if you over do it the dog will get bored with it.

GSPs are not like labs they dont live to retrieve so a couple times with praise is ok a lot of times is not a good idea, leave the pup wanting more and move on to someting else.

Let the dog explore its world and gain confidence thats important now, at this stage the dogs most important things are exposure to people and everything else you can ( no gun fire) to socialize the dog.

Lots of kid exposure car rides new places ect supervised by you

I understand your desire and enthusiasm to rush things but in dog training thats not good


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay will do that then. I read the GSP book and working on the NAVHDA (SP?) book right now. So more less just play with the pup right now and leave the training for later.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

yes its a baby let it be a baby

socialization is everything at this age you will have plenty of time for training this summer


----------

